# Best 110 VFD



## Karl_T (Mar 10, 2022)

I ordered a new saw last december.  https://www.rollinsaw.com/ef1459

It was $2000 cheaper to get one with a 1 hp 3 phase motor  vs 110 single phase.

Saw just arrived, so i need a VFD to run it. Where should i go for a real nice one?

PS first time I have EVER bought a brand new large machine for my shop.


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 10, 2022)

I can't help on the VFD, but WOW on the new saw purchase. Congratulations.

Only place I have ever seen another Roll In is on Renzetti's channel and he raves about it.


----------



## ddillman (Mar 10, 2022)

Check with Wolfe Automation they have been good for me. They have alot of different choices and good service.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 10, 2022)

ConValSam said:


> I can't help on the VFD, but WOW on the new saw purchase. Congratulations.
> 
> Only place I have ever seen another Roll In is on Renzetti's channel and he raves about it.


i believe that i just saw one of these for sale on the FB market


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 10, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> i believe that i just saw one of these for sale on the FB market


Buy it!


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 10, 2022)

Got one at auction 30 years ago and fell in love. If you are at all limited for space, this saw does it all. Both bandsaw and cutoff saw.


This is my current number one VFD choice:








						WJ200-007MF
					






					www.driveswarehouse.com


----------



## rabler (Mar 10, 2022)

I've used the Teco L510's, including one with 110V input, and have had good luck with them.  But I don't have a broad experience across a lot of VFDs

edited to add:  The Hitachi has a slighly higher FLA rating (5A vs 4.3A).  I'd lean toward the Hitachi for that reason.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 10, 2022)

ConValSam said:


> Buy it!


yeah.. found it.. more than i can afford right now.. plus, i need to get my lathe running first


----------



## mksj (Mar 10, 2022)

I would go with the Teco L510, and use it with 3 wire control (without the reverse). So simple one button on and one for off. You primarily need it as a power source and maybe some blade speed adjust. This is their 1 Hp 120VAC single phase input power. Only other thing to consider is that you want it in a sealed enclosure or away from the saw to prevent chips/dust getting into it.





						Teco-Westinghouse, L510-101-H1-U, 1 HP, Variable Frequency Drive 115 Volt, 1 Phase Input, IP20,  at Dealers Industrial
					

Purchase Teco-Westinghouse, L510-101-H1-U, 1 HP, Variable Frequency Drive 115 Volt, 1 Phase Input, IP20, formerly L510-101-H1-N, from Dealers Industrial




					dealerselectric.com


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 11, 2022)

+1 on a sealed enclosure attached to the saw so you have flexibility with placement in the future.


----------



## Technical Ted (Mar 11, 2022)

I've gotten all of my VFDs from these guys. No tax and free shipping. Very happy with them.






						FMX Industrial Control & Automation Products | FactoryMation
					






					www.factorymation.com
				




Ted


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 24, 2022)

Got the Teco VFD installed.

JUST ABOUT LOST IT!!!!! Could not get this VFD to program. Let out a LONG string of expletives deleted, tried again, same result. Put Milady on the task this morning - she figured it out. Deep in the manual on page 4-6 it mentions in SUPER FINE PRINT that you need a long press on the enter key vs. short press for various other parts of the program process. WTF! never seen this on any other VFD. Right now I am sorry about going for a different brand VFD than used in the past.

Anyway, milady got the pot on the VFD working. i will try the rest tonight.


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 25, 2022)

OK, got past the long enter issue. If i could critique their manual, this long enter should be mentioned in the quick start guide. Anyway it sure got me and got me all ****** off. thought i knew how to program these things. i am over it now. Changed several valus and it is almost done.

next issue. Can not get remote start to work. just the run switch on the key pad. Changed code 00-03 from 0 to 1 - see pics.

I have a push start - push stop button bringing in a self latching relay. The extra contact on the relay goes accross comm and S1 on the VFD. Voltage here is 24 when stopped and 0 when in run. Can hear the relay come in and drop. This proves its not wiring.

What should i try next??


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 25, 2022)

DOUBLE DOH!!!!

it is location 00-02 for run source.  All is well in my world.

I need to howl at the moon, lots of dumb mistakes on this job.


----------



## mksj (Mar 25, 2022)

Karl,
Next time let me know what you want the system to do and specs. and I can setup the program parameters/connections for you. A number of VFD's have some quirks that will have you banging your head against the wall, even after doing 100's of installs, every time someone wants to use a different VFD's it adds another 1-2 days of head scratching for "why isn't this POS not working".

The Hitachi WJ200, locks out many of the program parameters, and takes two sequential programming changes to get to the next level. They also use long pushes like on the ESC. key to exit the programming.  Once you have worked with a particular VFD model, the next installs are so much easier.
Mark


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 25, 2022)

Anyone else doing a VFD should just ask Mark first. Take it from me, beating your head on a brick wall is no fun.


----------



## rabler (Mar 25, 2022)

I doubt people appreciate the value of Mark's (@mksj) advice.  The time he puts in on giving free advice on this forum is considerable, and represents a wealth of technical experience.  There are others on this forum that contribute significantly, and apparently have done so for many years.  Hats off to all of them.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 25, 2022)

I have been the very grateful recipient of Mark's (@mksj) fantastic advice when I was setting up the Teco on my mill. Likely would still be banging my head!


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 25, 2022)

OK Mark, the way its going I'll get this backward, so check me before i do this.

Bought the 3 turn 5K pot  you suggested a while back. Put a grey wire on Grnd, Red wire on +10V, and yellow wire on AVI.

I am thinking solder the grey to the bottom of the pot, yellow in middle, and Red by the rotating handle. Will this be right?


----------



## mksj (Mar 25, 2022)

It is an ETI 3 turn 5K speed pot. The terminal at the very back is the sweep or AVI and that would be yellow, the next terminal is the 0V or low/AGND which would be grey, the last terminal near the shaft is the high or +10V which would be the red. ACI is not used. On a single turn pot, with the shaft facing you and the terminals facing down, the left is the 0V, middle is sweep or AV, and the right is the high or +10V.


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 26, 2022)

Glad i asked. i am batting 1000 on this job - every one wrong the first time.


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 26, 2022)

OK, installed pot - all is well. Electrical is done.

Extra bonus question. Display shows Hz.  My saw runs 140 FPM at 60 Hz. Can i make display show FPM?


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 26, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> OK, installed pot - all is well. Electrical is done.
> 
> Extra bonus question. Display shows Hz.  My saw runs 140 FPM at 60 Hz. Can i make display show FPM?


you should be able to "presume" that if your saw ran at 140 FPM @ 60hz, that when you put the VFD at 60hz, in essence it should be running the same or thereabouts 140 FPM

But then that is based on a "presumption"...


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 26, 2022)

This is a step pulley machine for speeds. Runs 140 FPM in second gear at 60 Hz - I double checked this.  Included with the saw is a nice table showing blade speeds for all metals. Nearly all of them are between 75 and 200. I can get all these speeds by just turning the pot. I am lazy, it would be nice if the machine just told how fast the blade is moving.

Top gear, fourth,  is exactly twice as fast. i will use this for wood and plastics. I can do times two in my head.  I won't use gears one and three. Belt changes are a pain and not needed with a VFD.


----------



## rabler (Mar 26, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> This is a step pulley machine for speeds. Runs 140 FPM in second gear at 60 Hz - I double checked this.  Included with the saw is a nice table showing blade speeds for all metals. Nearly all of them are between 75 and 200. I can get all these speeds by just turning the pot. I am lazy, it would be nice if the machine just told how fast the blade is moving.
> 
> Top gear, fourth,  is exactly twice as fast. i will use this for wood and plastics. I can do times two in my head.  I won't use gears one and three. Belt changes are a pain and not needed with a VFD.


You may be able to cheat a bit and get the VFD to tell you the FPM _for one gear_. Parameter 12-03 allows you to set a base RPM for the motor. I have not tried using that, but I believe if you enter a FPM (i.e., 140) that you get for 60Hz, it will then show the FPM for any speed setting.   @mksj may have experience with this?


----------



## mksj (Mar 26, 2022)

Per above, most displays have a scaling factor and there is also an analogue output that can be used with a remote display. So as Rabler mentioned 12-03 = 140 and 12-04 = 1 to display integer value. On the Hitachi I often scale them to indicate motor RPM. I will sometimes use a tach on the spindle and then scale the display to show SFM, the Tachulator  can display this, some higher end RPM meters can be scaled to show this, or I use VFD analogue output and scale a voltmeter to read a proportional value.

Glad you are getting there.


----------

